# R.I.P. Misty



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

A wee goodbye to my wayward kitty... He was one of a kind. A big bruiser of a cat that was struck down by a tumor which ravaged him. His decline was rapid and untimely but at least now he is at peace. 

R.I.P. Misty, I will miss my hot water bottle very much


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

He had a very humane end, once he settled, he was purring right through his last moments as i held him until he let go. 

Goodbye my friend xx


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p furry one


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

Iliria said:


> r.i.p furry one


 
thank you x


----------



## Venomous Poison (Jan 12, 2007)

R.I.P sweetie, have fun at the rainbow bridge!


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Aww R.I.P little dudette, Say hello to Tc for me!*


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

awwww so sorry about misty.
such a shame

rip buddy xxx


----------



## greenlikegecko (May 18, 2007)

bye misty gone but never forgotten xxx


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

RIP little kitten-one lovely looking cat!!!


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

*RIP Misty

*eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:​


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

aww he looks just like my ziggy. rip and we have had a cat called misty before


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

awwww im soooo sorry for your loss...im literally sitting here with tears in my eyes......i have a major soft spots for cats and misty looked like one in a million....

Play well in rainbow bridge misty


----------

